# Paslode or DEWALT



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

My biggest complaint about the hitachis (I’m assuming the finish nailers are the same as the framer) is the on/off button. It shuts off automatically on you and you have to hold it down for a while to turn it back on. PITA.

It always baffles me why a company comes out with a great product but always finds some stupid way to ruin it.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

How long do you have to hold it to turn it back on? 
Another one of my Dewalts is on its last legs, so will be looking at a hitachi soon...I think 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

mrcat said:


> How long do you have to hold it to turn it back on?
> Another one of my Dewalts is on its last legs, so will be looking at a hitachi soon...I think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Probably 3 seconds. It’s not much but it’s a pain, especially when wearing gloves. It shouldn’t exist at all but since it does it should be touch and go. It’s not like you’d accidentally turn it on.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

How much inactivity does it take before it turns off?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Duct Tape (Feb 12, 2019)

For my 18 ga brad and framing nailers it’s about 30 minutes. I don’t find it a very big deal. Batteries last a good long while.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

mrcat said:


> How long do you have to hold it to turn it back on?
> Another one of my Dewalts is on its last legs, so will be looking at a hitachi soon...I think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Just replaced the springs inside one of our Dewalts. We thought it was dead, but the $30 spring set brought it back to life.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Warren said:


> Just replaced the springs inside one of our Dewalts. We thought it was dead, but the $30 spring set brought it back to life.


Yup, been there done that. 

Before I got the Hitachi's, I made sure to keep a spring set on hand, cause we broke quite a few if them. 

I'm down to one dewalt, and it hardly ever gets used now, so will probably last quite a while.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I had a DeWalt and I gave it to my assistant and bought Paslodes. Very happy with the Paslodes. I also have a Paslodes 18g and a GREX 18g gas nailer. I have no complaints. 


Mike.
_______________


----------

